# Sad Accident Up In The Northren Tundra



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

All I have to say is COME ON PEOPLE! WEAR YOUR FRICKEN SEATBELTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My prayers and sympathy goes out to the family memebers of those in this accident, but another side of me is angry at how people still dont wear seatbelts.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2008/08...564356-sun.html

Kos


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I agree that was a very tragic accident, but could have easily been avoided or injuries lessened by a simple CLICK!

Are there seatbelt laws in Canada?


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a food for thought. My wife, 3 daughters, and myself were traveling on the PA Turnpike on Feb. 14, 2007. For those of you that watch the news this was the bad ice storm that closed roads in the state including I78 for 4 days. I was driving a 1998 dodge ram 2500 quad cab pickup and I hit a unplowed spot causing the rearend to fishtail. I lost control on the ice and slush and the truck flipped and ended up on its roof. I do normally wear my seatbelt, but because the ice kept clinging to the wipers I needed to keep it off to flick the ice off the wiper every couple minutes. This ended up saving my life. By the way the roof crushed down on my seat if I would have been wearing my seatbelt my head would have been crushed killing me instantly. I don't think seatbelts are a bad thing, but not always a life saving device. Just something to think about.

Michael


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The seatbelt is the biggest lifesaving device ever invented for the automobile. It's better than airbags, stability control and safety cages made of high strength steel. It even beats 1 ton Diesel pickups!








Everyone please buckle up!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> The seatbelt is the biggest lifesaving device ever invented for the automobile. It's better than airbags, stability control and safety cages made of high strength steel. It even beats 1 ton Diesel pickups!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right. I saw the statistics once... I don't remember the exact figures. Wearing a set belt reduces your chances DRASTICALLY of meeting your death in an accident. Adding an airbag is a trivial reduction beyond that. But airbags get all the attention. Airbags airbags airbags!

Michael, even assuming that's the case, for every story like that there's a thousand lives that were saved by the simple mechanical device. I sure hope nobody's encouraged to go unbuckled by those kinds of stories.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I automatically buckle up when I get into a automobile, don't have to think about. If I unbuckle and drive I feel like I will slid out of my seat.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

lucky said:


> Just a food for thought. My wife, 3 daughters, and myself were traveling on the PA Turnpike on Feb. 14, 2007. For those of you that watch the news this was the bad ice storm that closed roads in the state including I78 for 4 days. I was driving a 1998 dodge ram 2500 quad cab pickup and I hit a unplowed spot causing the rearend to fishtail. I lost control on the ice and slush and the truck flipped and ended up on its roof. I do normally wear my seatbelt, but because the ice kept clinging to the wipers I needed to keep it off to flick the ice off the wiper every couple minutes. *This ended up saving my life*. By the way the roof crushed down on my seat *if I would have been wearing my seatbelt* my head would have been crushed killing me instantly. I don't think seatbelts are a bad thing, but not always a life saving device. Just something to think about.
> 
> Michael


Life is filled with "what if's" ...
Maybe it wasn't the "not wearing" the seatbelt that saved your life
... Maybe it just wasn't your time.

I am glad that you are OK!
MaeJae :sun_smiley:


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Darwin at work.

Sluggo


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my friends is a police trooper, and her line when someone negates the importance of wearing a seatbelt is " All I know is I've never had to remove a seatbelt to remove a corpse". She's not a newbie to the force either!!
just my 2 cents!!
Ember


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Another way to think about it, is if you have a diesel, you sit for 10 sec waiting for the glowplugs. This is the perfect time to buckle up. By the time the truck is ready to go, you are too!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I agree that was a very tragic accident, but could have easily been avoided or injuries lessened by a simple CLICK!
> 
> Are there seatbelt laws in Canada?


Yes there are seatbelt laws up here, just dumb that they were not following it.

Kos


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess my point was missed altogether. As I said I do wear a seatbelt, but that day I just didn't because of having to keep the wipers clean. Before we even leave the driveway I make sure everyone is buckled up. This is not a story to influence anyone to stop wearing a seatbelt by any means. I was just trying to say that in a rollover and the roof crushes down flat like it did in my case that belt would have lead to my death. The seatbelts definitely helped the kids stay somewhat intact. When the first person arrived he asked how many were in the vehicle. My daughter said 5. He kept asking her over and over how many because as he said there's no room for 5 in there. The EMT told me that she saw the truck and was ready to go back for sheets to cover bodies. She said no one could live through that. YES THERE WAS ANOTHER PERSON IN THAT TRUCK THAT DAY !! HIS NAME IS GOD !! Just don't think I am trying to get people to stop wearing seatbelts because I'm NOT. I just wanted to say that seatbelts SAVE lives, but I am that other time when not wearing it saved me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

lucky, you were just that and being forgetfull that day meant is wasn t your time. I , myself, did not take it that you meant anything other than what you meant. In my town a few years ago, we had a tree branch break and crush the right side of the vehicle sitting at the stop sign. The driver was killed instantly. Yes the driver on the right side. The only vehicle used by a lot of people with right side driving is a US Mail truck, which happened to be the one at the location at that moment. The left side of the vehicle was basically untouched. Unfortunately, it must have been his time. Sometimes being the exception to the rule is a good thing as in your case that day.

John


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

As a 22-year police officer, I too have never unbuckled a corpse. But I have picked them up off the roadway, from ditches, from under cars, etc. I am here today because I was wearing my seatbelt in a terrible accident (off-duty). The medic said the same thing about my accident - he fully expected to find me dead inside the truck. There are those that are lucky and survive without a belt, but the majority don't and the odds are against you when you don't buckle up. Lord knows I've come through some bad things and counted my blessings later...


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Seatbelts save lives!! Thanks Ralph Nader!!!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to mine and my wifes coverage area. The wife(Sharon) dispatched the fire Dept to that one and I was off. The guys and gal's of the Fire dept and the paramedic sevices had to work hard on that one. They said they can't believe that at least two of the others weren't killed. Its the "it won't happen to me"syndrome that people get. Well "it does happen to you.
Take smart risks...be careful out there.
Gord


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

lucky said:


> YES THERE WAS ANOTHER PERSON IN THAT TRUCK THAT DAY !! HIS NAME IS GOD !!


Amen Brother!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely! Gos is real and He is in charge!! We are all His children, every last person on the good Earth!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Junebug said:


> Seatbelts save lives!! Thanks Ralph Nader!!!


I can see how you've been misled. I googled "Ralph Nader and Seatbelts", this is the first line of what popped up:

"Before Nader's 1965 book, Unsafe at Any Speed, car dashboards were usually made of metal. Seat belts were available only at exotic auto parts stores, where they were expensive and customers had to bolt them to the car's floorboards." The same claim is in dozens of cites that pop up.

Sorry, that's BS. Seatbelts were optional in Fords in 1955 and standard equipment in ALL cars by 1964, shoulder belts by 1969. Seatbelts were available at any auto parts store, including the pedestrian Western Auto and Sears Auto stores, for well under $10.00 - I regularly bought and installed them in my vehicles. Padded dashboards showed up in some cars, Fords again, in 1957.

Nader's unwarranted attack on the Corvair probably didn't kill it; it was near the end of its life anyway because there were better alternatives, but it showcases the disregard for the truth in many of his crusades.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Seatbelts save lives!! Thanks Ralph Nader!!!


I can see how you've been misled. I googled "Ralph Nader and Seatbelts", this is the first line of what popped up:

"Before Nader's 1965 book, Unsafe at Any Speed, car dashboards were usually made of metal. Seat belts were available only at exotic auto parts stores, where they were expensive and customers had to bolt them to the car's floorboards." The same claim is in dozens of cites that pop up.

Sorry, that's BS. Seatbelts were optional in Fords in 1955 and standard equipment in ALL cars by 1964, shoulder belts by 1969. Seatbelts were available at any auto parts store, including the pedestrian Western Auto and Sears Auto stores, for well under $10.00 - I regularly bought and installed them in my vehicles. Padded dashboards showed up in some cars, Fords again, in 1957.

Nader's unwarranted attack on the Corvair probably didn't kill it; it was near the end of its life anyway because there were better alternatives, but it showcases the disregard for the truth in many of his crusades.

Sluggo
[/quote]
X2!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> ...but it showcases the disregard for the truth in many of his crusades.
> 
> Sluggo


and most similar crusades. Think... Al Gore.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

lucky said:


> I guess my point was missed altogether. As I said I do wear a seatbelt, but that day I just didn't because of having to keep the wipers clean. Before we even leave the driveway I make sure everyone is buckled up. This is not a story to influence anyone to stop wearing a seatbelt by any means. I was just trying to say that in a rollover and the roof crushes down flat like it did in my case that belt would have lead to my death. The seatbelts definitely helped the kids stay somewhat intact. When the first person arrived he asked how many were in the vehicle. My daughter said 5. He kept asking her over and over how many because as he said there's no room for 5 in there. The EMT told me that she saw the truck and was ready to go back for sheets to cover bodies. She said no one could live through that. YES THERE WAS ANOTHER PERSON IN THAT TRUCK THAT DAY !! HIS NAME IS GOD !! Just don't think I am trying to get people to stop wearing seatbelts because I'm NOT. I just wanted to say that seatbelts SAVE lives, but I am that other time when not wearing it saved me.


Thanks for the response. Sorry if I sounded like I was in attack mode, but I've heard many many EMTs and police officers say what's been said here about having witnessed way too many people killed from not wearing a seatbelt and lots of lives saved by them... and it just makes my blood boil when I hear the moronic "I don't wear a seatbelt because my uncle new this guy once who had a neighbor... so I'm not buckling so I can live if I hit a tree."

Glad to hear you're not one of those morons.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> ...but it showcases the disregard for the truth in many of his crusades.
> 
> Sluggo


and most similar crusades. Think... Al Gore.








[/quote]

Oh, I'd rather not....!


----------

